# Anrufe von nicht existierenden Nummern?



## Malik (17 Mai 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander,

seit geraumer Zeit läutet bei mir immer wieder das Handy mit einer österreichischen Festnetznummer. Da ich diese nicht kannte, habe ich aber auch gar nicht erst abgehoben. Als die Anrufe immer mehr zunahmen wollte ich einfach mal zurückrufen, um zu sehen, wer denn dahinter steckt. Da bekomme ich dann die Meldung, dass die Nummer nicht vergeben sei. 

Wie kann es den so etwas geben und was hat es damit auf sich?

Gruß


----------



## Teleton (17 Mai 2013)

Die angezeigte Rufnummer kann gefälscht werden. Das machen Gewinnbimmler, Telefonverkäufer usw. häufig.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_ID_Spoofing


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (18 Mai 2013)

Malik schrieb:


> Als die Anrufe immer mehr zunahmen wollte ich einfach mal zurückrufen, um zu sehen, wer denn dahinter steckt.


Sowas würde ich nie machen. Ich würde die Nummer mal bei Google eingeben, eventuell findet man da was und der andere Schritt ist dann diese Nummer, auch wenn sie gefälscht sein sollte, in die Sperrliste der Fritzbox einzutragen.


----------

